# Putty & Windows 7



## elfuser (Dec 16, 2009)

I had this problem with Windows Vista also, so it may not be a Windows 7 problem particularly. The Problem? Well I am trying to use Putty in my PC running Windows 7, I want it to work as Terminal works in the Mac computers.
I already tried googling the same question, but all the answers I get are about using Putty for remote connections. I just want to use my computer as the server.
I hope this is not a dumb question, and thanks in advance for all your comments.
Toolsen


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Putty is a client. Not a server. You use putty to make connections to Telnet, SSH servers, etc....

You would need to install something like this on your Windows 7 computer to connect to it with putty.
http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/

You may be able to run a Telnet server on your Windows 7 pc as well. Not sure if it is available for all versions of Windows 7.
http://maximumpcguides.com/windows-7/install-windows-7s-telnet-server/


----------



## elfuser (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot. I went to the ssh website you advised me to go to, but it was down. So I downloaded another ssh server (freeSSHd), and got Putty to connect to it. Now do you know how I can use Unix in that putty window.
Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You cannot use any Unix cmds through this. Just because you installed an SSH server doesn't make your Windows computer a Unix box.

If you want a Unix like environment on your Windows 7 computer then install Cygwin.
http://www.cygwin.com/


----------



## elfuser (Dec 16, 2009)

So I installed cygwin, and in fact it is a Unix like systems. But I want to run Unix commands, and its not letting me use the most basic ones. Thanks for again, and sorry if these questions are too dumb


----------



## Mithrilhall (Mar 28, 2001)

What are the basic commands you are trying to use?

If you type 'ls' and hit enter do you get anything?


----------

